# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  डेली सोप की मनी पॉकेट

## ravi chacha

डेली सोप की मनी पॉकेट

----------


## ravi chacha

अकसर ऐसी खबरें आती रहती हैं कि बॉलीवुड के कलाकार अच्छा मेहनताना लेते हैं. अब खबर यह भी है कि इस मामले में अब छोटे परदे के कलाकार भी कुछ कम नहीं हैं. अब टेलीवुड के कलाकार भी अपनी लोकप्रियता के अनुसार अपना मेहनताना ले रहे हैं. अनुप्रिया की रिपोर्ट..
वह दौर गया, जब टीवी के कलाकारों को कम पैसों में मजबूरन अपना गुजारा करना पड़ता था. जैसे-जैसे टेलीविजन के दर्शक बढ़ रहे हैं, टेलीवुड एक्टर्स की लोकप्रियता भी बढ़ रही है. इसी के चलते कलाकारों ने अपना मेहनताना बढ़ा दिया है. यह इसलिए भी, क्योंकि इन दिनों कई प्रोडक्शन हाउस की शुरुआत हो चुकी है.
यही वजह है कि कई टेलीविजन स्टार अब छोटे परदे से ही खुश हैं. यहां कलाकारों को उनकी लोकप्रियता के अनुसार प्रतिदिन पैसे दिये जाते हैं. गौरतलब है कि एकता कपूर अपने पसंदीदा कलाकारों का पूरा ख्याल रखती हैं और उन्हें अच्छा मेहनताना देती हैं. हालांकि इसके बावजूद कि टेलीविजन महिला प्रधान है, कुछ लोकप्रिय पुरुष कलाकारों को भी महिलाओं से अधिक मेहनताना मिलता है.

----------


## ravi chacha

रॉनित रॉय पिछले कई सालों से लगातार टेलीविजन पर काम कर रहे हैं और यही वजह है कि उनकी लोकप्रियता बरकरार है. इस वक्त वह सबसे अधिक मेहनताना लेने वाले टीवी कलाकारों में से एक हैं. वे एक दिन के 1.25 लाख रुपये लेते हैं. फिलहाल वह अदालत में नजर आ रहे हैं. रॉनित की अपनी सेक्योरिटी सर्विस भी है.

----------


## ravi chacha

राम कपूर
राम कपूर एकता कपूर के पसंदीदा कलाकारों में से एक हैं और बड़े अच्छे लगते हैं शो में नजर आ रहे हैं. राम कपूर अपनी एक दिन की शूटिंग के 1 लाख रुपये लेते हैं. राम टीवी में अब काफी सीनियर भी हो चुके हैं. फिल्मों में लगातार काम मिलने की वजह से उनकी डिमांड बढ़ गयी है.
मोना सिंह
मोना सिंह अभी क्या हुआ तेरा वादा में नजर आ रही हैं. वे मुख्य भूमिका निभाने के लिए प्रतिदिन 70 से 80 हजार लेती हैं. वे शोज में एंकरिंग करती हुई भी लगातार नजर आती रहती हैं.
साक्षी तंवर
साक्षी तंवर भी बेहतरीन अदाकारा हैं और काफी समय से टेलीविजन पर सक्रिय हैं. इस वक्त वे 60 से 90 हजार रुपये प्रतिदिन का मेहनताना लेती हैं.
प्रत्यूषा
प्रत्यूषा बनर्जी बालिका वधू कर रही हैं. हालांकि यह उनका पहला शो है. लेकिन लोकप्रिय होने की वजह से उन्हें 40-50 हजार प्रतिदिन का मेहनताना मिलता है. कम उम्र की कलाकार में वे सबसे लोकप्रिय अदाकारा हैं,
इसके अलावा श्वेता तिवारी, गुरमीत चौधरी को लगभग 70 से 80 हजार रुपये प्रतिदिन मेहनताना मिलता है. आश्चर्यजनक बात यह है कि अनस राशिद जो टेलीविजन के नंबर वन शो दीया और बाती में मुख्य किरदार निभा रहे हैं उन्हें प्रतिदिन केवल 15 से 20 हजार ही मिलते हैं.

----------


## ravi chacha

एक साल पहले तक सुमित अरोड़ा मोगा की गलियों में फिरा करते थे। सपना था फिल्ममेकर बनने का। एक साल बाद, इस सोमवार, जब वह दैनिक भास्कर ऑफिस पहुंचे तो उनके नाम के आगे टीवी के तीन प्राइमटाइम सीरियल्स के एसोसिएट डायरेक्टर होने का टैग लगा था। 'पुनर्विवाह', 'दीया और बाती हम' और 'मैं लक्ष्मी तेरे आंगन की'। मुंबई जाकर टीवी का ये अनुभव हासिल करने के बाद अब वह फिल्में बनाना चाहते हैं। पंजाबी सिनेमा भी उनके रडार पर है। बातचीत में उन्होंने बताया: 

मुंबई जाने का इरादा बचपन से था। काम ग्लैमर इंडस्ट्री में ही करना था। इसलिए पिछले साल मुंबई शिफ्ट हुआ और डेली सोप्स की प्रोडक्शन टीम के साथ जुड़ गया। अभी जिन सीरियल्स में काम कर रहा हूं वे अपने-अपने चैनल पर हिट हैं, इसलिए काम ज्यादा बढ़ गया है। हाल ही में 'दीया और बाती हम' की टीम के साथ सिंगापुर जाकर आया हूं। हम लोगों ने सिंगापुर के सबसे बड़े होटल में शूटिंग 
की। 

फिल्म डायरेक्ट करने का सपना

वैसे मेरा सपना फिल्म डायरेक्ट करने का है। हिंदी और पंजाबी दोनों ही तरह की फिल्मों पर मेरी बातचीत चल रही है। देखिए क्या होता है। इसके अलावा हाल ही में सोनी चैनल के लिए एक नए शो का पायलट एपिसोड शूट करके दिया है। चैनल की हरी झंडी का अब इंतजार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक साल पहले तक सुमित अरोड़ा मोगा की गलियों में फिरा करते थे। सपना था फिल्ममेकर बनने का। एक साल बाद, इस सोमवार, जब वह दैनिक भास्कर ऑफिस पहुंचे तो उनके नाम के आगे टीवी के तीन प्राइमटाइम सीरियल्स के एसोसिएट डायरेक्टर होने का टैग लगा था। 'पुनर्विवाह', 'दीया और बाती हम' और 'मैं लक्ष्मी तेरे आंगन की'। मुंबई जाकर टीवी का ये अनुभव हासिल करने के बाद अब वह फिल्में बनाना चाहते हैं। पंजाबी सिनेमा भी उनके रडार पर है। बातचीत में उन्होंने बताया: 

मुंबई जाने का इरादा बचपन से था। काम ग्लैमर इंडस्ट्री में ही करना था। इसलिए पिछले साल मुंबई शिफ्ट हुआ और डेली सोप्स की प्रोडक्शन टीम के साथ जुड़ गया। अभी जिन सीरियल्स में काम कर रहा हूं वे अपने-अपने चैनल पर हिट हैं, इसलिए काम ज्यादा बढ़ गया है। हाल ही में 'दीया और बाती हम' की टीम के साथ सिंगापुर जाकर आया हूं। हम लोगों ने सिंगापुर के सबसे बड़े होटल में शूटिंग 
की। 

फिल्म डायरेक्ट करने का सपना

वैसे मेरा सपना फिल्म डायरेक्ट करने का है। हिंदी और पंजाबी दोनों ही तरह की फिल्मों पर मेरी बातचीत चल रही है। देखिए क्या होता है। इसके अलावा हाल ही में सोनी चैनल के लिए एक नए शो का पायलट एपिसोड शूट करके दिया है। चैनल की हरी झंडी का अब इंतजार है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्चना जोगलेकर की खासखबर डॉट कॉम से विशेष बातचीत 

फिल्मी परदे पर लम्बे अर्से तक गायब रही अर्चना जोगलेकर एक बार फिर फिल्म "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" से वापसी कर रही हैं। इस फिल्म को कभी बॉलीवुड के चर्चित निर्देशकों में शुमार हुए दिलीप शंकर ने निर्देशित किया है। दिलीप शंकर की भी इस फिल्म के जरिए पांच साल बाद वापसी हो रही है। "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" के लेखक भी दिलीप शंकर हैं। वर्ष 1995 में आई दिलीप शंकर की फिल्म "आतंक ही आतंक" अर्चना जोगलेकर की अन्तिम फिल्म थी। "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" को लेकर खासखबर डॉट कॉम ने अर्चना जोगलेकर से फोन पर बातचीत की। पेश हैं उनसे हुई बातचीत के मुख्य अंश : 


निर्देशक दिलीप शंकर के साथ आपने बॉलीवुड में वापसी की है। आपका एक्सपीरियंस कैसा रहा। 


दिलीप शंकर के साथ मैंने 1995 में आई "आतंक ही आतंक" में काम किया था। उस फिल्म में मेरा किरदार बहुत अच्छा था। अपनी वापसी के दौरान मुझे दिलीप शंकर ने कई पटकथाओं के बारे में बताया जिनमें से मुझे "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" की पटकथा अच्छी लगी और मैंने इसी फिल्म के जरिए बॉलीवुड में अपनी वापसी की। दिलीप शंकर बहुत अच्छे लेखक होने के साथ-साथ अच्छे निर्देशक भी हैं। उन्होंने अस्सी के दशक में अपनी पहली निर्देशित फिल्म "काल चक्र" से ही अपनी काबलियत सिद्ध कर दी थी। उनका अपना एक अंदाज है जिसके तहत वे दृश्य को फिल्माते हैं। "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" में कई ऎसे दृश्य हैं जिन्हें देखकर आप उनकी तारीफ करेंगे।

आप 17 साल बाद हिन्दी फिल्मों में वापसी कर रही हैं। इस बीच कहां थीं। 

ऎसा कुछ नहीं है। मैं इसे अपनी वापसी नहीं कहूंगी। यह सही है कि इस दरम्यान मैंने हिन्दी फिल्मों में काम नहीं किया लेकिन मैं दूसरी भाषाओं की फिल्मों के साथ-साथ क्लासिक थियेटर में व्यस्त थी। इसके अतिरिक्त घर की जिम्मेदारियों की वजह से भी फिल्मों में काम नहीं कर पा रही थी। इसे आप मेरी वापसी नहीं कह सकते बल्कि यह कह सकते हैं कि मैंने 17 साल का लम्बा गैप लिया। 

अपनी वापसी में दिलीप शंकर को ही क्यों चुना। क्या किसी और निर्देशक का प्रस्ताव नहीं आया।

ऎसा नहीं है कि मेरे पास किसी और फिल्म का प्रस्ताव नहीं आया। जो प्रस्ताव आए उनकी कहानियां मुझे पसन्द नहीं आई, लेकिन जब दिलीप शंकर ने मुझे इस फिल्म की पटकथा सुनाई तो मुझे लगा कि जिस फिल्म का मैं इंतजार कर रही थी, यह वही है और मैंने तुरन्त इस फिल्म में काम करना स्वीकार किया। इस फिल्म की पटकथा इतनी सशक्त है कि इसे करने से इंकार करने की गुंजाइश ही नहीं थी। यह पूरी तरह से मेरे ऊपर केन्द्रित है।

इस फिल्म की यूएसपी क्या है। 

फिल्म की कहानी सबसे बडा यूएसपी है। दिलीप शंकर ने इसमें हमारे देश में व्याप्त भ्रष्टाचार को उजागर किया है। 

आपने अपने अभिनय करियर की शुरूआत में टेलीविजन पर काम किया था, तो क्या अब टीवी की दुनिया में लौटने का इरादा है। 

आपने बिलकुल सही कहा। मैंने दूरदर्शन के राष्ट्रीय चैनल के लिए प्रेमचन्द के उपन्यास पर आधारित धारावाहिक में काम किया था। "संसार", "जिद", "आतंक ही आतंक", "आग से खेलेंगे" जैसी फिल्में करने के बाद भी दर्शकों के जेहन में आज भी मेरा यह धारावाहिक है। वाकई उसकी पॉप्युलैरिटी गजब की थी। आज छोटे और बडे परदे का फर्क मिट रहा है। लेकिन चूंकि आजकल टीवी कार्यक्रम डेली सोप के रूप में बनते हैं जिनको लेकर मैं उत्साहित नहीं हूं।मैं टीवी पर काम करना चाहती हूं लेकिन डेली सोप में नहीं। 

इस फिल्म में आपके साथ जैकी श्रॉफ, रघुवीर यादव, श्वेता तिवारी आदि ने भी काम किया है। कुछ उनके बारे में बताइये।

दिलीप शंकर ने अपनी इस फिल्म में सभी किरदारों को ग्रे शेड में पेश किया है। हर अदाकार अपनी भूमिका में अच्छा और बुरा दोनों है। जैकी श्रॉफ का किरदार भी नेगेटिव है लेकिन पूरी तरह से डार्क नहीं है। श्वेता तिवारी ने उनकी पत्नी की भूमिका निभाई है जो मेरी मदद करती है और रघुवीर यादव के बारे में तो मैं क्या कहूं जब आप उनको परदे पर देखेंगे तो हैरान होंगे। वैसे कहना यह चाहिए कि हर अदाकार की भूमिका अहम् है, छोटी से छोटी भूमिका का भी अपने आप में महžव है।

कहा जा रहा है कि आपकी फिल्म "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" और आगामी मार्च में प्रदर्शित होने जा रही विद्या बालन की फिल्म "कहानी" एक ही विषय पर बनी फिल्में हैं।

यह बिलकुल गलत है। "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" और "कहानी" के कथानक का आपस में कोई मेल नहीं है। 

यह कैसे कह सकती हैं।आप भी अपनी फिल्म में अपने पति की तलाश करती हैं और विद्या बालन भी "कहानी" में अपने पति की तलाश करती है।

एक यही हिस्सा ऎसा है जो दोनों फिल्मों में कॉमन है। वैसे भी फिल्म के कथानक में कई धागे होते हैं। हो सकता है कोई एक धागा दूसरी फिल्म से मेल खा रहा हो।

लेकिन दोनों फिल्मों का यही एक ऎसा बिन्दु है जो केन्द्र में है। अर्थात् फिल्म का कथानक "पति की तलाश" पर ही घूमता है। 

इस प्रश्न पर उन्होंने चुप्पी साध ली और कोई जवाब नहीं दिया। बस इतना कहा कि "मेरिड टू अमेरिका" और "कहानी" का आपस में कोई मेल नहीं है। 

"मेरिड टू अमेरिका" के अलावा किसी और फिल्म में काम कर रही हैं।

नहीं। अभी तो सिर्फ यही एक फिल्म थी। अब इसके प्रदर्शन के बाद देखेंगे कि क्या रेस्पांस मिलता है। अगर अच्छा रेस्पांस मिला तो आगे फिल्मों में काम करने के बारे में सोचूंगी।

----------

